# Boar, the whole enchilada!



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 27, 2017)

I was ready to leave and at my truck but something in my mind said to check the field out. I had 3 deer on the left side and 3 deer on the right side of the field. They were all bunch up together which was odd to me. They just stood there watching but was it me or something else. Not unusual to see deer in the field but they just didn't seem right. As I walked toward the middle of the field and looked into a dip in the field, there's the problem, a pig. I took care of it for them.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2017)

Did you turn off the lights, because all I see is black again?
Yo K-Mart camera might not be functioning properly.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 27, 2017)

Berry, Try these two on youtube.
boarhog6-26-17ogle
boarfollowup6-26-17ogle


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 27, 2017)

That worked, thanks Mikey, good job.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 27, 2017)

Great job !


----------



## georgia_home (Jun 27, 2017)

Good shot and videos.

They, pigs or deer, don't seem all too bothered by the green light.


----------



## mar0311 (Jun 28, 2017)

*mar0311*

Super Job on that porky! Thanks for Sharing...


----------



## jekilpat (Jun 28, 2017)

That was awesome man!  Great shot and great video.  Inspirational for me, cause I got a new longbow and some lights like you gave me info on a while back.  Now I'm laying around waiting on this broken leg to heal so I can use it.  Keep those videos coming. Congrats on another great vid hunt.


----------



## sawtooth (Jun 28, 2017)

dang, MIkey. You are giving those pigs a fit this year. Your vitamins must be kickin' in!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 30, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> dang, MIkey. You are giving those pigs a fit this year. Your vitamins must be kickin' in!!!!



Mikey needs a J O B !


----------



## AllAmerican (Jun 30, 2017)

SELFBOW said:


> Mikey needs a J O B !



Haha, that's funny


----------



## Clipper (Jul 1, 2017)

Glad to see someone having some fun this summer.  Good hunt and good videos.  That was a nice boar!


----------

